# Need suggestions for Website Hosting



## gsapparel2014 (Aug 7, 2013)

I am new to designing a website. Im leaning towards using HostGator as a Web host but wanted others opinions before I try it out. I have used Wix and was very disappointed.


----------



## platnumcn (Aug 5, 2013)

GoDaddy and BlueHost are quite viable options. they offer great deals as well and are counted amongst the top 10 hosts on the web.


----------



## Red Chivvy (Aug 5, 2013)

Dreamhost. I've used them for at least 4 years, next to nil for downtime (once, that I remember) and great service/feedback from the helpdesk.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Although I use GoDaddy I would choose someone else if I started again. I've heard good things about BlueHost. I would use someone that allows you the most control. I would also want a good help system that doesn't just give stock answers. I would want a toll free number with a short waiting period answered by someone who speaks fairly good English and tries to offer solutions. 

How did Wix disappoint you?


----------



## gsapparel2014 (Aug 7, 2013)

Exactly what you stated. The 1800 # did only computer prompts with stock answers. Their site was not mobile friendly. They didn't use Word Press only static html website builders. My site ran extremely slow. To say a few, but they totally suck


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

There are 2 problems with great support.....Prices are too high to cover their customer service costs and you become dependent and do not learn how to figure things out on your own.....So give me cheap any day.....And the problem with asking a question like you did, is folks will answer based on their own personal experience and may not reflect how things work out for you....


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

royster13 said:


> There are 2 problems with great support.....Prices are too high to cover their customer service costs and you become dependent and do not learn how to figure things out on your own.....So give me cheap any day.....And the problem with asking a question like you did, is folks will answer based on their own personal experience and may not reflect how things work out for you....


Royce, I guess I'm just hooked on the Warm & Fuzzy concept. I ask here hoping I will get honest opinions. I don't mean we shouldn't do our own research. It's just that sometimes research leads here to asking for "Personal Experience" so maybe we won't make the same mistake(s).

Thanks for humoring us with your "Personal Experiences" we (I) appreciate them.


----------



## TPrintDesigner (Sep 16, 2007)

Bluehost are very good. Ignore the top 10 online review type sites because they are just affiliate linking.


----------



## gsapparel2014 (Aug 7, 2013)

I get you Royce but in my situation, i rushed to find something cheap without any research. Wix does not provide wordpress, OsCommerce, Joomla, and only provides a slow static html pages. They are just now working on making people's websites mobile friendly. I lost alot of potential customers because they could not access my website via Iphone, or android phone. I would say if you go cheap, make sure it at least has mobile capabilities. But thanks for your input.


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi,

My two cents on the subject... I use 1&1 and have been VERY happy. They provide you with all the tools that you need to build your own site etc... I also like there webmail client. 

When I signed up one of the perks was a full copy of Dreamweaver which was great... but I actually used there builder (easy step by step) and have had no need to learn a more complex software.

They also have a great sign up and referral program. So if you know someone that uses them and you choose to go with them give that person the ref. credit... or you could just use me ).


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

mskunzig said:


> Hi,
> 
> My two cents on the subject... I use 1&1 and have been VERY happy. They provide you with all the tools that you need to build your own site etc... I also like there webmail client.
> 
> ...


Do you have an eComm site with 1&1?


----------



## Red Chivvy (Aug 5, 2013)

I find Dreamhost has everything needed.

https://www.dreamhost.com//

From domain name, email that comes with your account, wordpress, cafecommerce which has mobile capability, paypal plugin, etc.
https://www.dreamhost.com/web-hosting/

Longest I've waited for support was 4hrs..on a long weekend...at night...
You can check off whether it's an "OMG" moment, then they'll jump on it right away.

My partners, and I have tried most every host out there, no one has matched the service, and capabilities of Dreamhost. We've been down that road with too many of them that will leave you hanging forever, or their support don't know squat about their own products.

Just sayin....


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

Red Chivvy said:


> I find Dreamhost has everything needed.
> 
> https://www.dreamhost.com//
> 
> ...


Do you host an eComm site with them?


----------



## Red Chivvy (Aug 5, 2013)

calhtech said:


> Do you host an eComm site with them?



We're just setting that up, (it's offline right now as we're not ready for prime time) our previous experience with them is what brought us back to them when we decided to go this route.
They didn't have cafecommerce at this level when we closed our other forums.

You can get a call back from them if you want to talk live with someone, and it ain't a call center in India.

We're just real high on these guys from all the previous sites we've had, and the problems with each.

They really do make every effort to satisfy the customer.
The admin panel for your account is easy peasy to navigate as well.


----------



## sotare (Aug 12, 2013)

I've been using ICANNWHOLESALE for a while, and haven't had any problems with them for the websites I've built. It may be worth checking into them.


----------



## ChristFollower (Oct 4, 2012)

Red Chivvy said:


> Dreamhost. I've used them for at least 4 years, next to nil for downtime (once, that I remember) and great service/feedback from the helpdesk.


I second that - I use them and love them.


----------

